# Ugh! My TiVo remote control is too far.



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

My TiVo remote uses RF (radio frequency) to talk to the TiVo box. Is there a way to boost the signal? I know there are IR boosters, but I need an RF booster.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it fully paired? I think there is a way to fore it to use IR. Directions for both on the web.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Longer antenna on the tivo?


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Colbyt said:


> Is it fully paired? I think there is a way to fore it to use IR. Directions for both on the web.


Yes. It works most of the time. The box is in a closet, so I don't want IR.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

joed said:


> Longer antenna on the tivo?


Tivo's don't have antennas. At least the model I have does not.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Ronnie833 said:


> Yes. It works most of the time. *The box is in a closet*, so I don't want IR.


Might be part of the problem. I imagine the transmitters are pretty low powered.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Might be part of the problem. I imagine the transmitters are pretty low powered.


That* IS* the problem. That's why I'm looking for an RF booster


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

This is w-a-a-a-y out of my league, but I Googled 'Tivo RF remote extender' and found a couple but it seems 'not currently available' which has been inflicted on a lot of things lately. There is also some chatter about a remote IR receiver that plugs into the box. Beyond any of that, I'm out. Good luck.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Your best source of information is going to be Tivo. Low power transmitters can operate in different frequency bands, so finding a "booster" would not be easy. Particularly since they will likely be brand specific because there are just too many variables involved.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The Roamio and everything that came after do not have an IR input port.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I ended up switching to a Roku device. It works so much better.


----------

